# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroids for your dick...

## YoungMan

SImple question... Is there such thing that actually enlarges the penis? not viagra or cialis but something that actually makes it grow?

----------


## brad1986

wow close this tread

----------


## Eazy20

Simple answer: No.

----------


## RON

Only if you site inject.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
JK dont try it.....  :Smilie:  sad i had to put this in but i know some one would try it if i didnt

----------


## Dr Pepper

Dick pump from Club X...? Lol

----------


## unexpected

How do ur muscles grow? From hard workouts. Grab a wet towel, put it over Ur Dick, and lift the towel up. They are called penis lifts.2 sets of ten, then increase the weight by adding more water, and do another 2 sets. Do that every night before bed. And het as much sex and hand action as possible.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

OP, here is a link you should checkout.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYkVhUh0H0Y

----------


## Bonaparte

> How do ur muscles grow? From hard workouts. Grab a wet towel, put it over Ur Dick, and lift the towel up. They are called penis lifts.2 sets of ten, then increase the weight by adding more water, and do another 2 sets. Do that every night before bed. And het as much sex and hand action as possible.


You're a serious idiot...

----------


## Bonaparte

> as far as my concern, You can increase penis size without surgery buy taking some herbal natural penis pills also. There are some penis enlargement products available on market. You can take these after proper research and there sucess rate. vigrx is the most known penis pills these days. so you can take it from trusted online store


If those actually worked, don't you think that big pharma would have improved them and made them into prescription drugs by now? There is a reason why all that crap is mainly sold on 3am info-mercials...

----------


## the_rebirth

> SImple question... Is there such thing that actually enlarges the penis? not viagra or cialis but something that actually makes it grow?


Sure, I said this on a now deleted thread from around 2003 - 2004. 

You need to extract your sperm into a cup 3 times a day until you get 1/2cup liquid. 

Then put saran wrap on it and let it sit in a dark place for 30 days. At the end of 30 days you will notice everything has separated. 

Take the top layer out with a syringe and then dose as follows : 

1cc EOD and let it dissolve under your tongue. 

Give it 8 weeks and BAM, 4inches in length and 3 in girth. 

There ya go!

----------


## gearbox

That's gross

----------


## songdog

That guy is a bundle full.Sorry guy your stuck with a short one.Talk to DSM for life.He will give you his :Smilie:

----------


## anadroljack

is this a joke,dumb ass.

----------


## Ashop

We could only wish :Smilie:

----------


## THE-DET-OAK

we could try synthol???  :Haha:

----------


## parksy

i cannot believe this is a serious thread lol....

----------


## unexpected

> You're a serious idiot...


Whats wrong with that? was a joke by the way u stooge

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Whats wrong with that? was a joke by the way u stooge


Have some respect mate!

----------


## MBMETC

op how bad could it be, i mean we would all not mind having a bit more but seriously it can't be that bad..oh and stop watching porn you'll feel better about yourself.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex



----------


## New2Anabolic

You will read this a lot, if you browse the boards.

With certain compounds; when you are on cycle you notice an obvious change in your toolbox.

- Your junk my be a bit bigger _(caused by increased blood flow; so the change is minimal but you feel/think you can clearly see it)_
- You are more confident, so your increased confidence subliminally makes you feel like "it's bigger"
- - You also may "last longer" with your new confidence [_confidence, ego; tomato, tomahto_] 
- Your libido is increased due to magnified test % 
etc. etc.

What does it for me is always the same:
- Cut diet 2 weeks prior to cycle (2 weeks, that's it? you newb...)
- Tbol 60mg p/d with Test Cyp 1g p/w for 8-12 weeks.

For the first 3-5 weeks of that cycle, I am on cloud fu**ing nine!

----------


## Eazy20

> How do ur muscles grow? From hard workouts. Grab a wet towel, put it over Ur Dick, and lift the towel up. They are called penis lifts.2 sets of ten, then increase the weight by adding more water, and do another 2 sets. Do that every night before bed. And het as much sex and hand action as possible.


Sorry to tell you this, but the penis is an organ, not a muscle....

----------


## Bonaparte

> Whats wrong with that? was a joke by the way u stooge


You just directly contradicted yourself. Are you standing behind your absurd advice, or was it just an joke and obviously stupid? You can't get offended for being told your advice is stupid, AND claim it was a joke.

The main problem with your theory is that the penis is not a muscle. The corpus cavernosum is just a vascular tissue structure. All it does is inflate with blood. You can pull on it all you want, but it isn't going to grow. Now, you could pull some of it out of your body by sleeping with a weighted device attached to your penis, but that requires surgery to cut away some of the muscles and connective tissue that control and secure your penis to your body. Oh, and it never stands at attention correctly after that surgery.

----------


## Lemonada8

Andractim gel. Use it topically 

^^ serious answer^^

And workouts are called kegel exercises

----------


## unexpected

Ok boys - i take back what i said, as a stupid joke. I do however understand that this could be a problem for alot of men, and i cannot offer any serious advise, so ill stay out of it - and yes i do know that the penis is not a muscle, hence the what i said obviously being a joke. 

goodluck

----------


## crazy_rocks

according to cbs news there is a way to grow the penis

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/...20056451.shtml

----------


## Bonaparte

> according to cbs news there is a way to grow the penis
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/...20056451.shtml


"For instance, a small study published in 2002 in the International Journal of Impotence Research showed a penis stretcher called Andropenis could add 0.7 inches (1.8 centimeters) on average to the sex organ after *four months of use for at least six hours a day*. That extender device showed promise in another study with *six months of use for at least four hours a day*. And the Golden Erect extender was shown to increase penis length in participants of a study published in 2010 in the Journal of Sexual Medicine."

Need I say more?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> "For instance, a small study published in 2002 in the International Journal of Impotence Research showed a penis stretcher called Andropenis could add 0.7 inches (1.8 centimeters) on average to the sex organ after *four months of use for at least six hours a day*. That extender device showed promise in another study with *six months of use for at least four hours a day*. And the Golden Erect extender was shown to increase penis length in participants of a study published in 2010 in the Journal of Sexual Medicine."
> 
> Need I say more?


That sounds painful.

----------


## crazy_rocks

at least there is hope for dudes who are to small. it must be messed up to live with a 4 incher. but many may think a pill would be more convenient. i think that an extender as the only answer is better because it requires the commitment of the ones who actually need it rather than many people who are fine but want a little more kinda like the people in hollywood who are obsessed with plastic surgery, botox, muscle implants.

----------


## ny_livvy

> "For instance, a small study published in 2002 in the International Journal of Impotence Research showed a penis stretcher called Andropenis could add 0.7 inches (1.8 centimeters) on average to the sex organ after *four months of use for at least six hours a day*. That extender device showed promise in another study with *six months of use for at least four hours a day*. And the Golden Erect extender was shown to increase penis length in participants of a study published in 2010 in the Journal of Sexual Medicine."
> 
> Need I say more?


Ya.... ouch and ouch....

----------


## YoungMan

Omg i started this thread as a joke too see how far it can be taken lol and seems like everyone has an input on it..... as stupid as the thread is lol..... everyone still has to add there opinion lmao

----------


## DGK

> SImple question... Is there such thing that actually enlarges the penis? not viagra or cialis but something that actually makes it grow?


First let me answer your question with yes. There is a surgery that can exten your penis length 2 inches or more. They go in and cut the muscle the is behind your taint and then u get extra penis. Now secondly its sad that threads like this get so many replys when other threads where people have serious questions get none.. smh oh well

----------


## markiejw

> Omg i started this thread as a joke too see how far it can be taken lol and seems like everyone has an input on it..... as stupid as the thread is lol..... everyone still has to add there opinion lmao


You have to admit, it's a pretty easy topic to have a stupid opinion about...

----------


## dec11

> Omg i started this thread as a joke too see how far it can be taken lol and seems like everyone has an input on it..... as stupid as the thread is lol..... everyone still has to add there opinion lmao


yeah well theres a place called 'the lounge' for the brainless drivel, this is a q&a forum

----------


## Lemonada8

Lol and I actually answered it

----------


## crazy_rocks

> Now secondly its sad that threads like this get so many replys when other threads where people have serious questions get none.. smh oh well


like most threads that belong in the lounge

----------


## warlord_wang

Thank god I was blessed with a big one haha. I heard jelqing works

----------


## calstate23

On your next test injection stick the syringe down the pee hole and inject.....I heard that works!!!!  :Jawdrop:

----------


## crazy_rocks

> On your next test injection stick the syringe down the pee hole and inject.....I heard that works!!!!


yeah but you gotta mix it with hgh

----------


## calstate23

> yeah but you gotta mix it with hgh


Of course...I forgot about that....Good point

----------


## crazy_rocks

> Of course...I forgot about that....Good point


and if you want it to have veins to scare 18 yr old girls you gotta add winstrol

----------


## calstate23

> and if you want it to have veins to scare 18 yr old girls you gotta add winstrol


Again a must....Great job

----------


## bugsysiegals

Perhaps you need to find a girl with a smaller vagina. Not all girls have deep vaginas. And yes, I have a friend who told me about jelquing to get some extra size and he said it worked until he stopped doing it. I couldn't see spending an hour every day stretching my dick but for the people who really need it I suppose it's a start.

----------


## Windex

Yall are over-complicating things. All you gotta do is go tanning but stay extra long and skip on the lotion they give you. Once you get nice and dark you will trick your brain into becoming dark chocolate (as opposed to milk / white chocolate) and then it will naturally grow bigger.

----------

